# Monthly Bifen/IGR in Winter Months?



## feinhorn

Looking for input on when most people stop spraying bifen (foundation and Turf) in Central North Carolina-type climate. Is it temperature-related?


----------



## feinhorn

bump!


----------



## rotolow

Not in your reigon but I have very little insect activity in the winter months (Nov-Feb). I generally spray Bifenthrin/Imidacloprid in November and again in February.

When insect pressure is high (March-Oct) in my region I spray Bifenthrin monthly and Imidacloprid quarterly.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I don't spray for bugs when the temps drop and they are not active which is usually October-March. I use Suspend SC/IGR every 3 months around the house. So usually April-July-October, I may slide that time frame to the left depending on the weather. I usually start it on the 1st or the 15th so it's easy to remember when to reapply.


----------



## standslanted

Mightyquinn said:


> I don't spray for bugs when the temps drop and they are not active which is usually October-March. I use Suspend SC/IGR every 3 months around the house. So usually April-July-October, I may slide that time frame to the left depending on the weather. I usually start it on the 1st or the 15th so it's easy to remember when to reapply.


Suspend SC is awesome!.


----------

